# Rufus Hussey Original Fork Cast in Aluminum



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Since no more Rufus Hussey forks will ever be made, do you think we could get an original Rufus Hussey fork and send it to Hogan Castings?

Can Hogan Castings do a natural fork like that?

Is the original harmed in any way?

Would that be unethical or illegal?

What is the minimum number for a run?

If it is cast in aluminum, what would it cost?

Is there any demand out there for this?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

wd40 said:


> Is there any demand out there for this?


You, me and probably many others.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Where would we get an original? I think this is a great idea. The guy was a legend.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I think Tex-Shooter has a fork crafted by the Exalted One. I'd probably pay money just to see it with my own eyes and even more to actually be able to touch it. While I do not mean to be sacreligious in any way, being able to see something like that would be akin to touching a holy relic for me. Mr. Hussey means a lot more to me than just being amazing with a slingshot; people like him are very rare and our world is a poorer place for it.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> I think Tex-Shooter has a fork crafted by the Exalted One. I'd probably pay money just to see it with my own eyes and even more to actually be able to touch it. While I do not mean to be sacreligious in any way, being able to see something like that would be akin to touching a holy relic for me. Mr. Hussey means a lot more to me than just being amazing with a slingshot; people like him are very rare and our world is a poorer place for it.


Hi sorry i have only just seen this post .First may i say we would be only to pleased to get involved in this project .


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

To feast your eyes upon a Rufus Shooter is almost thought of as The Shroud of Turin. Just the thought of owning an original copy cast in metal makes me go limp.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

If it can be done and someone would let an original be used for casting, I'm in for one.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

He made and sold thousands of them so someone out there that is connected and loves slingshots might just want to share. Infact there is a site I went to some months ago that has one but I dont recall how I stumbled across it..


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I just found the site. Type in Making a Bean Shooter and it will take you there.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Cool Idea!!! I'll be interested to see how this plays out!!!!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

It should be possible to reproduce the one from the most famous slingshot video ever (Carolina camera). I would probably use Fimo, then off to Hogancastings.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm not sure we'd want to reproduce it out ofa video. A fork is a fork (especially the ones RH made). What is special about his is the cachet associated with his name and reputation and that people may want to know what the size, weight and texture is like. To me that means the original, or possibly a PU resin cast out of a silicone mould passed around the members. If it's to be shot, it will need a G10 core to maintain its traditional weight but make it load bearing. Another option is bismuth alloy casting out of silicone. Sand casting aluminium will probably not reproduce the same weight and texture, but it's still got some connection to it. If we go the silicone and PU route, I know an award winning taxidemist in the Phipippines who does the best resin reproductions that I have ever seen. I would require tracked shipping though.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Rufus Hussey would be laughing if he was reading this topic.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Old Rufus would no doubts have loved this forum altogether. He would have outshot every one of us with whatever slingshot you would give him. I don't think he was so picky about "design". He just used what he found.

Jörg


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

JoergS said:


> ... the most famous slingshot video ever (Carolina camera) ...


I tracked it down. Here's linkage, for the benefit of those (like me) who hadn't/haven't seen it before.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't think they had telephones where he was from, let alone internet access. He wouldn't have considered a slingshot unless it was cut down by himself or his kin.

If we're considering making reproductions, perhaps we should make a dogwood fork with the same tying method, but I wouldn't want to go so far as to use his name on it.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

It would probably be prudent to call it a "commemorative" in his honor, rather than a replica.

Meanwhile, it was spectacular watching him shoot a tossed walnut and a tossed quarter out of the air.









If only I had that kind of skill, and room to shoot without fear of hitting something else in addition to (or instead of) what I was aiming at ...


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I'm not sure we'd want to reproduce it out ofa video. A fork is a fork (especially the ones RH made). What is special about his is the cachet associated with his name and reputation and that people may want to know what the size, weight and texture is like. To me that means the original, or possibly a PU resin cast out of a silicone mould passed around the members. If it's to be shot, it will need a G10 core to maintain its traditional weight but make it load bearing. Another option is bismuth alloy casting out of silicone. Sand casting aluminium will probably not reproduce the same weight and texture, but it's still got some connection to it. If we go the silicone and PU route, I know an award winning taxidemist in the Phipippines who does the best resin reproductions that I have ever seen. I would require tracked shipping though.


Hi in the time that mr Hussey had is slingshots cast the most common casting medium in the USA would have been traditional sand casting !did he shoot with a cast metal slingshot ?if so what metal was it cast in my guess is grade 17 cast iron?


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Seeing Rufus' spectacular accuracy with tossed walnuts in the video prompted me to do a little practicing with walnuts just now, which anyone who's interested can read about in page 2 of the Daily Slingshot Scores thread. I hung mine with twine however, because I'm not even remotely good enough yet to duplicate Rufus's tossing feat.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

http://www.asheboro.com/users/teallen/rufus1.htm


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

The Gopher said:


> http://www.asheboro....llen/rufus1.htm


I think that deserves a permanent link somwhere on this site.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm trying to negotiate with Rufus' nephew-in-law to get one of Rufus' forks to use as the original to cast from. Rufus made at least 5,000. Mr. Allen has about a dozen of Rufus' originals. There are lots of variables about the size, wood, etc., but Rufus always tried to whittle them down to a pretty symmetrical Y shape.

If this idea of casting one of Rufus' forks can come to fruition, we will have an exact duplicate (although cast in metal) of a fork that the great one carved.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have One of his also! -- Tex


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

wd40 said:


> I have One of his also! -- Tex


Hi i can guarantee we will make a near perfect replica of the slingshot that is sent to us 
Iwill make this one myself and not my boys you have my word on this.
once a master patter is taken of the original the wood fork can be sent back to who ever it belongs to.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Well if you have his family's blessing, that's perfect.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

wd40 said:


> Well if you have his family's blessing, that's perfect.


Hi Dan well I suppose we will just have to wait and see what the nephew-in-law has to say let hope it good news


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

There is nothing really special about the natural fork that I have except Ruffus signed and numbered it. That is what makes it so special to me. -- Tex-shooter


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Ruffus made alot of slingshots and you'll be supprized what some people will pay for a forked stick LOL Tex is right the only thing that makes it special is he signed and numbered them. Pete if you want to speak to his nephew just send him a message on his youtube channel


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

lucifer93 said:


> Ruffus made alot of slingshots and you'll be supprized what some people will pay for a forked stick LOL Tex is right the only thing that makes it special is he signed and numbered them. Pete if you want to speak to his nephew just send him a message on his youtube channel


Hi Louis this is not my idear !our name was only put up as a company that may be in a position to help with the project if people would like to go down a other road then we can have no problem with that.
Our part in make ing a casting from one of the all time grate slingshot men would be good PR for us and i know WE can do it?


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I think it's a great idea Pete just look at the natural fork you cast for Dayhiker it will last a lifetime. I have a Rufus original fork on it's way to me from the states form a trade and some cash with a fella on BushcraftUSA that needed some cash. I will just mount it in a frame and put it up on my wall, like i said just send his nephew a message on his youtube channel i'm sure it will not be a problem.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

I've sent the message to him on the youtube channel and have heard nothing back yet. Also emailed him at the address on the other site and that address is no good any longer.

It was just an idea.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

And Lucifer, you are right. What makes it special is Rufus made it. I figured many would like to have one, even if it is only a "cast" version.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

wd40 said:


> I'm trying to negotiate with Rufus' nephew-in-law to get one of Rufus' forks to use as the original to cast from. Rufus made at least 5,000. Mr. Allen has about a dozen of Rufus' originals. There are lots of variables about the size, wood, etc., but Rufus always tried to whittle them down to a pretty symmetrical Y shape.
> 
> If this idea of casting one of Rufus' forks can come to fruition, we will have an exact duplicate (although cast in metal) of a fork that the great one carved.


That is way cool WD!!!!! How small the world really is!!!


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

I have received a reply from Rufus' nephew-in-law, Mr. Allen.

He spoke to his wife, Rufus' niece, and they aren't going to sell one of Rufus' originals.

I am sorry to say that they misunderstood my intentions. They thought I was trying to make money off of this.

I wasn't. I was only trying to put the deal together. I wasn't going to be the go-through person to get the cast slingshots. I was just trying to get an original because I wanted one of the replicas for myself because I so admire, as a person and as a shooter, their uncle.

I thought it would be neat to have a Rufus replica.

Oh, well, nothing lost by asking. Sorry guys.

Rufus would probably tell us to get off our duffs and go out and make one for ourselves anyway.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I thought this was a great idea. I don't have a Rufus fork but I know Blue Skeen has a few and so does Kent Shepard. A cast in metal repro-very cool! There might be some backlash from his family though. I wonder if they would have a problem with it? Flatband


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Guys, my mind never did work too well, and it has gotten a lot worse the older I get.

But I just did what I should have done in the first place.

I wrote back to Mr. Allen and invited him to join this forum.

Then I told him and Rufus' family to look into how we all feel about and admire Rufus and how some of us would like to have even a "replica" because it would give us a chance to have a connection with Rufus.

Then I told them if there might be money to be made on the deal, but all means, they should be the ones to do it.

Maybe they will consider this and get in touch with hogan castings and do it themselves.

This is what I should have done in the first place when I came up with this idea, but too many years have taken their toll on my brain and I didn't think of the best way to approach it.

If any of you want to encourage them to consider the idea, go to youtube and look up Rufus videos. Rufus' nephew-in-law is Toro. Maybe if they hear from enough of us, this idea could still come to fruition.


----------

